# dex modelin snowman sweater ss got him :)



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

thank u elaine! this sweater looks soooooo adorable on dexter! :mirrorwave:









lol bit burry but the hoodie fits too lol








mommy where my treat?








teehee i pose more








and on my new bed!








*smiles*








sleepy me. i had a long day today!









i have yet to try on the other outfits, cant wait! ill show u each one once he wears em hehe~ :love5:


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh, he looks so adorable in that outfit!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

svdreamer said:


> Oh, he looks so adorable in that outfit!


thank you!!!  hehehe


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

What a lucky Dexter,it's soooooo nice he's all ready for christmas


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Dexter looks good in everything but that snowman outfit is 'da bomb'! I love the little white dots that look like its snowing.... soooo cute!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

awww, Dexter looks so cute in the snowman sweater, i really like the pic with the hood on  . i'm happy it looks like it fits him good


----------



## Sissy2010 (Nov 28, 2010)

he looks soo cute in his sweater!! 
he reminds me of a mini collie.


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

aw so cute he has so much personality


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

michele said:


> What a lucky Dexter,it's soooooo nice he's all ready for christmas


hehe he sure is michele! 



jan896 said:


> Dexter looks good in everything but that snowman outfit is 'da bomb'! I love the little white dots that look like its snowing.... soooo cute!


hahaha "da bomb" omg...havent heard that in a longggggg time LOL! i didnt even realize the dots were supposed to be snow? LOL 



elaina said:


> awww, Dexter looks so cute in the snowman sweater, i really like the pic with the hood on  . i'm happy it looks like it fits him good


hehehe i wish that pic came out clearer! i had a hard time taking pics last night when i was so tired. i ate so much at the bf's place :lol:



Sissy2010 said:


> he looks soo cute in his sweater!!
> he reminds me of a mini collie.


thankie! haha~ i always thought he reminded me of a mini wolf. ow ow owwwwwooooo :albino:


mooberry said:


> aw so cute he has so much personality


thank u mooberry! ^_^


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Aaaww Dexter!! You are sooo cute!! Love the snowman sweater!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

That sweater is so cute and looks adorable on Dexter


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

I just love Dexter! He looks so handsome and he's definitely ready for winter!


----------

